# D&V bug in 13 month old - should I be concerned?



## fingersarecrossed (Aug 8, 2006)

Hi

Wonder if you can give some advice. My 13 month old son has had this nasty d&v bug that has been doing the rounds. He developed it last Tuesday night (so six days ago), I took him to the gp on Friday as he was still vomiting even just plain water and she advised to just see it out and to try to keep him hydrated. The d&v has now stopped and he is eating (but very little compared to his usual appetite) and keeping down fluids, however, he now seems to have a very distended stomach and crys in pain and archs his back (almost like a baby with colic). Is this something I should be worried about? Should I go back to the GP or is there anything I can do to help him? He has no temperature but still seems very weak from this bug and only wants to be cuddled all the time (again very unlike him)

Thanks for your advice.

Fingers


----------



## Car (Apr 20, 2006)

Hi Fingers,

It will take him a while to get back to his normal eating pattern after having a nasty bug and it is likely that his wee tummy will be tender.  He probably will have lots of gases in his bowels as they get used to working again properly and this will account for the distention.  

I would advise plenty of fluids and small frequent meals that are easy to digest to get his bowels moving normally again.  Baths are good to ease any tummy cramps that he may have and give him junior paracetamol (calpol) if you think he is sore.
  
As he gets stronger I'd imagine he'll become less clingy.

Hope he feels better soon

Car


----------

